# Scan after miscarriage?



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

I hope someone can help me as I am driving myself insane. Not entirely sure where to post this.

On the 12/6 I started to bleed after getting a strong BFP but a blood test on 2/6, on the morning of the 13/6 I did a Clearblue digital test and it said not pregnant. I was absolutely devastated and sobbed my heart out. It was a Sunday so couldn't contact my clinic, I waited until Monday and told them what had happened, by this time the bleeding had got heavier, they said that the HPT would have been accurate and that was the end of that. I bled for about 4-5 days but it wasn't painful, the worse part wasn't the bleeding it was the loss of all of the Crinone which was worse (Sorry if TMI)

I have since had no contact from the clinic other than my date for a follow up appt on the 25/8. Should I have had a scan to confirm the miscarriage, I know I was only 5wk6d but shouldn't the clinic ask me in for a blood test or even a scan to confirm? They could have even referred me to my GP but didn't. I was so upset that I didn't question it and just accepted it as true and went on with what they said.

Its now 7 weeks on and I'm just putting on weight and I haven't had a period at all? I'm not going to do a HPT because I think I'm holding on to something that doesn't exist because I just so desperately want to be pregnant. I have no pain but could there be something wrong as I've had no period? Although saying that because I have PCOS my periods come and go as they please.

What do people think I should do? Am I being delusional? Should I go to my GP or am I just overreacting?

I've been mulling this over for weeks now so if anyone has any advise please help!

Thanks
Nicole xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They wouldn't routinely scan you unless you had prolonged bleeding it or other problems. It's difficult as your periods are usually irregular, and they can sometimes be delayed after a miscarriage. I think I would suggest seeing your gp if they haven't returned in about 3 weeks,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for replying x


----------

